# Smiths Empire



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a pocket watch, inherited from my late grandfather. Its stainless, the glass is actually acrylic and the only thing written on the face is 'Smiths Empire'. Can anyone shed any light on when it was made, or the company?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Matt, if you google on "Smiths Watches" and take various of the links there, you'll find lots of general info on SMITHS. Also try Smiths Industries and the Anglo Celtic Watch Company.

SMITHS is/was a substantial company making clocks, watches, car instruments, Time Switches, timers, stop watches, pocket watches. At one point in time it was a major supplier of MOD items, aircraft instruments and the likes, most British cars (remember those :lol: ) were run on SMITHS instrumentation, spark plugs and etcetec. Many plants, many thousands of employees - at it's peak into tens of thousands of workers. KInd of lost it's way during the quartz revolution, and the Government of the day wouldn't support them, instead funnelling money into the British Car Makers - and we know what's left there!

SMITHS pulled out of horological manufacturing and concentrated on other products, still going strong - albeit in a limited fashion as far as the public is concerned by comparison with their glory days. A similar investment into SMITHS might well have placed them back into world contention as a major watch producer. They were the *ONLY* major clock and watch maker worldwide, at the time, who produced/sourced *ALL* of their parts in house, except for the odd small SWISS maker (beginds with an "R" maybe ). The only item outsourced was hairsprings and some balance staffs.

Your PW, you'll likely find it on the bay with a search, and comparing with pictures there wwill give you an idea of date. Or post a piccie and someone will come along with more info! :yes:


----------

